
Relax, the Slowdown in Bitcoin Investment Isn't as Bad as It Looks - coloneltcb
http://mattermark.com/im-not-dead-yet-i-want-to-go-for-a-walk/
======
smt88
I find it very difficult to take the word of a TechCrunch journalist over a
BitCoin developer. The issue of rescinding payments certainly isn't resolved
to my understanding, and that itself would kill any currency.

